# So who won the cast off?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

So who won the cast off?
Wish i could have made it :thumbdown:
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello? Anybody? :001_huh:


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbsup:they must all be fishin


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Doubt it.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Maybe nobody won it (g).

Old, corny joke...from a die-hard Bama fan: Auburn had a beauty contest and nobody won it.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

timeflies said:


> Doubt it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

